# Free Book Finds 2020



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Native Americans: A Captivating Guide to Native American History and the Trail of Tears, Including Tribes Such as the Cherokee, Muscogee Creek, Seminole, Chickasaw, and Choctaw Nations by Captivating History.
I just came across this free two volume book, so I don't know how much it regularly goes for, but it's free now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bach, Beethoven, and the Boys

If it Ain't Baroque

These are two books on music history. I am assured by several music teachers I know that they are quite good -- informative without being dry or boring. Lots of humor. The books are in KU but, more importantly, and relevant to this thread, they will be offered FREE this weekend.

When the Fat Lady Sings is another of his on opera and is free now. Not sure if that's the regular price.


----------



## Oasisfan (May 14, 2020)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bach, Beethoven, and the Boys
> 
> If it Ain't Baroque
> 
> ...


_Bach, Beethoven and the Boys_ is available free to read on Kindle Unlimited (Amazon UK)


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Chicken Soup for the Soul 20th Anniversary Edition: All Your Favorite Original Stories Plus 20 Bonus Stories for the Next 20 Years by Jack Canfield

https://smile.amazon.com/Chicken-Soup-Soul-20th-Anniversary-ebook/dp/B012YEQS3W



> Now more than ever, we could all use a little Chicken Soup for the Soul, which is why we've made this eBook available for free. This twentieth anniversary edition of the original Chicken Soup for the Soul is brimming with even more hope and inspirationâ€"the stories youâ€™ve always loved, plus 20 bonus stories from the worldâ€™s most respected thought leaders.
> 
> Twenty years later, Chicken Soup for the Soul continues to open the heart and rekindle the spirit. Celebrate the twentieth anniversary with the classic book that inspired millionsâ€"reinvigorated with bonus stories of inspiration! You will find hope and inspiration in these 101 heartwarming stories about counting your blessings, thinking positive, and overcoming challenges.


----------



## Erica2222 (Jun 6, 2020)

I found these books. Really great books. 

Lisa, The Adventurer by J. E. Menzie. Its for children, but great for reading during the COVID-19 pandemic because it teaches about hygiene. 

Afterlife: A Dark, Fantasy, Paranormal Romance (Afterlife Saga Book 1)
by Stephanie Hudson is also awesome.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Luftwaffe-Fighter-Force-View-Cockpit-ebook/dp/B01HDVC0Z6/ref=sr_1_8?crid=1YEDN04ZP05AK&dchild=1&keywords=adolf+galland&qid=1597085216&s=books&sprefix=Adolf+galland%2Cstripbooks%2C189&sr=1-8

The Luftwaffe Fighter Force: The View from the Cockpit Kindle Edition
by Adolf Galland (Author), David C. Isby (Editor)

Galland was commander of German fighter forces in WWII, and Isby is a respected writer on WWII. Though this appears to be mostly mission reports from individual pilots. Free from Simon and Schuster.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Walking with Ghosts in Papua New Guinea: Crossing the Kokoda Trail in the Last Wild Place on Earth

Free from Simon & Schuster

https://www.amazon.com/Walking-Ghosts-Papua-New-Guinea-ebook/dp/B07QLNJWDJ/ref=bmx_3/135-9794258-7796006?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07QLNJWDJ&pd_rd_r=cd0d6bc3-67be-4a37-abf6-fccbcbda880a&pd_rd_w=HJy1h&pd_rd_wg=UgN5e&pf_rd_p=8cea7b83-adee-4ac8-bcfe-dcc442eb852a&pf_rd_r=DGRNTG2ZAHDCE33Q4CJ3&psc=1&refRID=DGRNTG2ZAHDCE33Q4CJ3


----------

